# Because of all the Pit bull topics:



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

First of all, I fully understand that pit bull is often used as a blanket for many breeds of 'bullies' but mainly for the American Pit Bull Terrier. Here it is used a simple way to refer to these breeds.


What comes to mind when you see a person walking a pitbull, or even a pitbull in a yard?
Do you automatically think they are a criminal? That the dog will attack you? That they own a pitbull to be macho?
Or do you see a pitbull as any other breed?
I'm wondering what comes to people's minds when they see a pitbull.


A few misconceptions people have about those who love pitbulls:

1.we think everyone should have a pitbull

Reality: No, we definately know pitbulls are not for everyone--it takes a special person to raise a pit right. In fact, we know there is no breed of dog that is right for everyone. Whether it be because of preferences or abilities, different breeds are right for different people.

2. We want you to love our dogs

reality : no, not really. Of course we would like for you to like our dogs. But we understand if you don't. You can like our dogs, or you can not like our dogs, or a combination of both. We just want you to make up your own mind because of your own experience, not because of blown up media misinformation.

3. We think a pit has never bitten anyone, and that all reports are of misidentified dogs

reality: Of course people have been bitten and even killed by pits, unfortunately. But not only do many other breeds get mistaken for pits, that is plain fact, but there is also the problem of people crying "pit bull" no matter the breed, and also the fact of the media picking and choosing to ignore a report about a lab, and print the one about the pit because it sells newspapers, even though the story about the lab may be even worse!!

4. We try to blame the victim

Reality: Completely untrue!! It's not about trying to blame the victim, but putting true blame where it belongs. Which usually happens to be the owners (not the victims). If a bite happens because the dog is running lose--it's the owner's fault, if it is because the dog has been beaten, it's the owner's fault, if it is because of lack of training, it's the owner's fault! If someone is poking a dog with a stick til he finally gets tired of it and turns around and bites the person, it's the "victim's" fault!! I would think that in any situation, people would want to get to the bottom of what actually happened.

5. We think our dog are so sweet they would never hurt a fly, so we let them run loose and take no precautions.

Reality: Any true dog lover would never let their dog just run free, no matter the breed! First and foremost for the safety of the dog itself! And there is a difference between "would" and "could" here. Do I think my pit "would" hurt anyone? Barring an extreme situation, no, I don't. But I still know that she "could" hurt someone, and that she is still a dog! So precations are a must with dogs, especially the stronger ones. Stronger collars, stronger leashes, training, socialization, stronger fences or enclosures. 

6. We have pitbulls, because we think they are "cool"

reality: Oh, anyone who thinks that is sooo missing out on such a wonderful dog!! We don't own the because they're 'cool', we own them because this is the breed for us. We are dedicated to owning, raising and loving these wonderful dogs. Yes there -are- people who own them simply as a status symbol. These aren't the people you should be listening to.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

> I'm wondering what comes to people's minds when they see a pitbull.


If it's loose, fear. The same thing that comes to mind anytime I see any loose dog that I know I could not physically "take" on my own. If it's contained or leashed, I don't really care b/c it's not an issue to me then.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Trillian said:


> First of all, I fully understand that pit bull is often used as a blanket for many breeds of 'bullies' but mainly for the American Pit Bull Terrier. Here it is used a simple way to refer to these breeds.


As a wise "pit bull" advocate I know on Yahoo once said: While pit bull is incorrectly used as a blanket term for many breeds, it is still a specific part on one breeds name, and only one breeds name, therefor should only be used when referring to that breed. 

I guess my point I am trying to make with this, yes it is often used as such, but it should be noted that it is incorrect to use it as such.

And as to the questions, depends on if they are walking an American Pit Bull Terrier or some other breed, it also depends on body language, not just dogs but humans as well. If said dog was charging at me, hackles raised and snarling and foaming, I would suspect that I need to find something to protect myself unless I already have something, or the dog is rabid and I need to find something even bigger to protect myself. If the dogs tail was tucked and he was just giving off warning barks I would think nothing of it and walk on, the dog is nervous and/or scared etc. If dog was happily walking up to me, I would still probably ignore the dog unless I knew the dog. A dog behind a fence really would not bother me unless I feel it could get out, and then it all depends on those suddle tell tail signs. As I said all that matters to me is body language of any domestic animal. 

For people it is the same thing, except often not as clear cut in the appearance department. 

I think it would be wrong to see a "pit bull" as any other breed, as there not. Now nobody get their nickers in a bunch, I will explain. I think it would be an insult to the breed to call it just another one of the breeds, or however you want to word it. While in some aspects yeah they are just another dog breed, as they are a dog breed, but they are a breed all on there own. But an american pit bull terrier is generally in a class above the rest, so to speak. Every breed is different in some aspect or another, to say a greyhound is just like a chihuahua or vice versa would also be a great insult to both breeds. 

No not everyone should own an american pit bull terrier, as they are not only a terrier (in attitude and demeanor, and so much more) but a bully breed. More commonly referred to as a bull and terrier breed (but then again I believe old schoolers still call them bulldogs). Unfortunately this breed is in a stranglehold of bad breeders and even worse owners, and the breed is paying the price for the stupidity of man. 

Really what comes to mind when I see a "pit bull", is that it is a "pit bull" (unless it is one of the 20+ plus other breeds that BSL pegs as a "pit bull"). An american pit bull terrier is a dog, you have to take reactions to seeing a dog on a case by case basis, it doesn't work if you don't.



> 4. We try to blame the victim
> 
> Reality: Completely untrue!! It's not about trying to blame the victim, but putting true blame where it belongs. Which usually happens to be the owners (not the victims). If a bite happens because the dog is running lose--it's the owner's fault, if it is because the dog has been beaten, it's the owner's fault, if it is because of lack of training, it's the owner's fault! If someone is poking a dog with a stick til he finally gets tired of it and turns around and bites the person, it's the "victim's" fault!! I would think that in any situation, people would want to get to the bottom of what actually happened.


You know this gets spewed a lot on Yahoo, that pit advocates only blame the victim and never the dog. When in fact no one blames the victim (unless they were being blatantly stupid), blaming the owners is just the rightful course of action, unless said dogs aggression is genetically linked then it is the breeder's fault.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It is just as simple to refer to these breeds as "bully breeds" as it is to refer to them as "pit bulls". IMO if you want an umbrella term, don't use a specific breed name. To me, true APBTs don't look anything like most of the dogs that are labeled as APBTs, anyway.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

I pretty much agree with Maggie. Whenever I see any large, loose dog that's starting to show signs of aggression/fear that I don't think I could take in a fight, I get nervous and start replaying the list of things to do if a dog attacks you. If I'm out with my dog, I start thinking about how I'd protect my dog if the loose dog should charge. It doesn't really matter to me if it's a pit or something else. I probably think the same things with dogs who are on leash and showing fear or aggression, especially if the handler looks inexperienced. 

I also agree with many of the things you said in your post. I do think it's a little interesting that you wrote your post as if you speak for all pit bull lovers, especially because I have encountered many people who do think some of the things you say they don't (IE, those who over-defend their pits -- "he would never hurt ANYTHING" "Pit Bulls are basically less furry golden retrievers" "Pits are harmless teddy bears" etc). My shelter even had a pit bull advocacy class for awhile that was guilty of this to a certain degree.

Working and volunteering in the shelter system, I have also met a LOT of pit bull lovers who love the dog precisely because they are "cool" and have their reputation. Some people who have tried to adopt dogs from my shelter have asked if we have pits because they want a scary dog or vicious dog to defend their property, etc. 

I guess what I'm saying is that what you list is certainly true for all educated, enlightened pit bull lovers, but it is definitely not true about all pit bull lovers. I would even guess that it's not true for the majority of pit bull lovers, but I'm pulling that out of my butt.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

They are banned here, so I very rarely see them. I saw one at agility training once, walking with 2 other dogs, and it seemed happy and friendly. Didn't bother me.

If I saw one running around loose, I would be worried. I would be worried at any dog running around on its own, but I would be particularly wary if it was a pit bull, or even a staffy. Just because a lot of these dogs have issues with dog aggression. It's not breed prejudice when it's true.

But if I was walking on my own, without the dogs, then I wouldn't really worry about any loose dog, including pit bulls. IME loose dogs rarely care about people, they only react to dogs.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

> IME loose dogs rarely care about people, they only react to dogs.


I think so, too, in most cases. I rarely walk without my dog, but before we got him I don't even remember having any loose dog issues while out walking or running. And I can't blame my dog for provoking or attracting the attention of the loose dogs, even the handful of dogs he's ever had "bark-offs" (what seems like dog arguments or mouthing off, no physical aggression or growls, just loud, bossy barking at each other) with have all been walking on leash with their owners. The loose dogs we've had issues with have always sought us/him out while we're just walking, minding our own business.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CricketLoops said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that what you list is certainly true for all educated, enlightened pit bull lovers, but it is definitely not true about all pit bull lovers. I would even guess that it's not true for the majority of pit bull lovers, but I'm pulling that out of my butt.


Not entirely pulling it out your butt. There are indeed to kinds of pit bull lovers, those that are true advocates and those that are extremists and are unintentionally hurting the breed by saying it is just like any other breed, or that they would never bite, etc. etc. Those people mean well but it really isn't helping. And unfortunately they seem to have the bigger voice, or that just maybe what I see.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Trillian said:


> What comes to mind when you see a person walking a pitbull, or even a pitbull in a yard?
> Do you automatically think they are a criminal? That the dog will attack you? That they own a pitbull to be macho?
> Or do you see a pitbull as any other breed?
> I'm wondering what comes to people's minds when they see a pitbull.


Well I think the same thing about every other dog I see. "I wonder if I can pet him. Will their owner let me? Oh god let me pet your dog."

I agree with every one else on the name reference.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Trillian said:


> What comes to mind when you see a person walking a pitbull, or even a pitbull in a yard?
> Do you automatically think they are a criminal? That the dog will attack you? That they own a pitbull to be macho?
> Or do you see a pitbull as any other breed?
> I'm wondering what comes to people's minds when they see a pitbull.
> ...


1. I don't really have any reaction other than..."Oh, CUTE dog!!" Personally, I think that Pit Bulls have one of the best "smiles" and I honestly love their appearance. 

2. No, I don't think the dog is a criminal. I don't think the dog will attack me right off the bat. However, I DO think that some people own one because they think it is "macho". *That can be said for many other breeds as well.* And some own them for nefarious purposes, like they own some other breeds for those reasons. I own an English Mastiff. One of the heaviest and largest breeds...I, also, know someone who has one because they think the dog is "macho" to own. The same for Rotties, GSD's, and many other breeds. I perceive those people to think of their dog as an object, rather than a living, breathing being and that infuriates me to no end. Then there are those who own the breed because they HONESTLY love the breed. I hope they are the majority.

3. I see them as a breed that have certain characteristics that their owner needs to be prepared for...just like *ANY* other breed. There are several breeds that I would never own because I can't, realistically, meet their needs. Huskies are one...BC's are another. Also, because Pits ARE the media scapegoat in dog attacks right now and BSL is mostly aimed at them, potential owners need to know what they are facing in that regard. Considering that, I would never refuse to own a Pit Bull simply because they are a Pit Bull. Whether I would own one would depend on if I could meet the NEEDS of the dog. Just like I would for any breed.

4. This question is basically the first question, or at least it could be answered the same. I normally don't think anything other than...."Oh...cute dog!" and want to pet the dog with the owners permission. However, I do that with just about any dog I see, regardless of breed.

Look, Pit Bulls are the scapegoat now. Eventually, its going to move on to some other breed and that will be *just* as tragic. The idea that one certain breed is inherently vicious is ridiculous, IMO. Recently, I was at Tractor Supply buying food for my dogs. There was a man ahead of me in checkout who was returning a dog crate. He decided to get "rid of" the dog because the neighbor's were afraid of the dog. Guess what breed of dog it was? A Mastiff. Even though the dog had done NOTHING whatsoever to the neighbor...they were afraid because of the dog's appearance. A dog lost his home because of it...and the owner of the dog are, IMO, an idiot. 

When I hear of a dog attack, I don't think about breed. I think "Why?" I do have sympathy for the human victim but the DOG *is* a victim as well. There is some reason of WHY the dog reacted the way it did, of WHY the dog attacked. I empathize with the dog and wonder what they must have dealt with throughout their lives to react this way. Something in their life wasn't "enough". They weren't socialized enough, they weren't treated well enough. Maybe they lost the genetic gamble and have behavioral issues because of it. But, IMO, the reason WHY the dog attacks is NEVER the dog's fault. There are more than likely, excluding genetics (and then even possibly in terms of BYB), some HUMAN error involved somewhere in the dog's background that caused that reaction.

The most dangerous dog I've ever known was a Cocker Spaniel. The dog would try to charge and attack ANYONE the dog didn't know. The dog wasn't acting fearful but was out for blood. There was SOMETHING in that dog's background that caused the dog to react that way, or maybe it was genetics. But it WASN'T the dog's fault; I never once forgot that. My Lab is fear aggressive. If, right now, you pulled your car into my driveway, got out of your vehicle, my Lab would act in an aggressive manner. Most people would think that he was "vicious" and "out for blood". However, that is NOT the case. He doesn't want to bite anyone (judging from his body language) but he's SCARED. If someone follows certain measures while approaching the house, he will eventually calm now and be the nicest dog you've ever met. He had ONE bad experience with a stranger and it ruined his entire mindset of strangers since....he sees them as a threat to HIM.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> The most dangerous dog I've ever known was a Cocker Spaniel. The dog would try to charge and attack ANYONE the dog didn't know. The dog wasn't acting fearful but was out for blood. There was SOMETHING in that dog's background that caused the dog to react that way, or maybe it was genetics. But it WASN'T the dog's fault; I never once forgot that.


This reminds me of something. When I trained at PetSmart this couple had a Cocker Spaniel that was a total sweetheart! They complained only about him acting "aggressive" towards them when he was eating his food. I gave them tips on how to deal with this, as they had no other behavioral issues with the dog, and he truly was a sweetie. I saw them a while later, they had had a baby together, and they PUT THEIR DOG DOWN because it growled at the FATHER and bit his hand and they were afraid for their baby. SO YOU TAKE HIM TO THE VET AND EUTHANIZE HIM??? I'd never been so angry. I would have taken the dog before they went and put him down!!! UGH!

Back to topic, if I see a loose dog I don't know I'm nervous. I don't care what the breed is I'm nervous. A larger dog I'm more nervous. I never think "oh what an A-hole dog... I think WHY is the owner letting their dog roam free!" 

If I see a Pit Bull on leash, I get excited because I love Pit Bulls! I don't expect everyone to love them, but I do get somewhat insulted when someone comments that my dog is cute and are all excited... and then they ask the breed, and I said 3/4 Pit Bull 1/4 American Bulldog, and they like JUMP away and say they're "vicious!" or just walk away! Most people in my area are excited to learn about the breed though. 

I live out in the country that neighbors an upper middle class suburban town. A LOT of people have Pit Bulls in the country, in that town, and it the city (Albany, NY). Check out Outofthepits.org the local Pit Bull rescue organization. There is not much breed discrimination around here, but of course you see it! Just the way there is always going to be human racism (unfortunately), there will probably always be dog breedism (unfortunately).

I agree that most dog attacks (any breed) are almost always the owner of the dogs fault. When you buy/adopt/acquire a dog, it is YOUR responsibility to keep the dog safe, and to keep other people safe. Dogs should not be loose off of someone's own property EVER if it is not supervised!! Ideally dogs should not be loose on the OWNER'S property if not supervised or enclosed somehow. Some people may have genetically aggressive dogs (poor breeding, hormone imbalances, natural drives), but it is STILL not the dogs fault if it were to attack!!! 

My parent's have a very dog aggressive Boxer (likely due to her poor breeding and thyroid condition, as I've said before on this forum she was raised and socialized exactly the same as all of our other dogs). It is OUR responsibility to make sure she is NEVER around other dogs (other than on leash with my male pit, she likes him for some reason, but ALWAYS on leash and supervised). If she were to get loose and attack another dog I would not blame HER. She is a dog for crying out loud, its not like she is an evil creature who is contemplating her next victim at all times! OUR responsibility.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I rarely see a loose dog but if I do and I have my dog with me, I have a cattle prod etc. If it is a Pit (or bully breed type) I am more cautious due to the greater possibility of dog aggression. 

If the dog is on leash, I look at who is on the other end of that leash. Usually tells me a LOT about what I am seeing in the dog.... and yes, that is profiling but that is part of the reason the breed has the stigma it has. If the dog is an intact Male dog, with a logging chain for a collar, pulling for all its worth... the other end of the leash usually isn't a lot different.... 

It isn't the dog or the breed but the somewhat less than stellar culture of people that tend to have them to give themselves a "look" like an accessory to their dress. It is a judgement of the company you keep. Sadly, the dogs have no choice. 

Somewhere, years ago, I saw photos of the same sort of "culture" in Nairobi, Kenya where the "cool" dogs were not dogs but Hyenas. Yes. Hyenas. 

I am sorry if this offends Pit Bull owners.. 

At one time I considered fostering Pits as there are so many in shelters but after investigating the Dog Aggression issues in the breed I decided not to do it. 

I have seen a APBT working in Schutzhund that was awesome. He just got his SchH1 BTW and he is a really good tracking dog. He does a good honor, is well trained and is not DA. Wish there were more of those examples of the breed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

boobaloo said:


> WHAT?! They present no more danger that any other loose/running dog. They have no more issues with dog aggression than other breeds. Your comments are just what the original poster is talking about. You seem misinformed........Maybe because they are banned there and you don't have any experience with them other than what you see in the media. As for loose dogs not really caring about other people.......only react to other dogs???? Wow. I don't even know what to say to that.


Really? Terriers are known for being reactive to other dogs, being ready for a good scrap. I've seen the judges at a dog show deliberately get the small terriers scrapping. It's not hard to do. Pit bulls are terriers. Staffies are terriers. I'd be on edge if I saw a loose Airedale, too.

And I agree about loose dogs rarely caring about humans. I've never had a loose dog approach me when I don't have a dog with me.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Pits scare me, to be quite honest, and I think the reason is mainly bc around here, near Flint, most pits you see are bred willy nilly for dog fighting and drug dealer protecting. If they dont work out for these purposes, often they just drive them out somewhere and let'em go. Then a family might be out walking, and someone with small dogs, and then you have a terrible incident happening. There were pits loose in my neighborhood last summer, who were attacking anyone on a bicycle. I know of documented incidences like this, when people and small kids or dogs are attacked.If I am out with my young kids, or my two small dogs, it will scare me to see any large dog running at us. 
Mostly our shelters are filled with these pits, who are bred irresponsibly, and only taught to fight and attack. Still, ads are everywhere advertising new pit puppies.
Its a shame, bc I think in towns like ours, these idiots perpetuate the stigma of these dogs, who are probably very nice dogs if they are bred right and taught/trained.
We have been run at by large, loose dogs in our subdivision. These were completely unprovoked attacks. When we first moved here, my kids were playing in the back yard, and a huge loose dog came flying into our yard, barking and baring its teeth, drooling and coming straight at my kids. I got them into the house, the dog spent a 1/2 hour slamming against our back door. Then a considerable amount of time circling my house. When I am walking my dogs, we have once had a large dog come at me, flying out of its yard and ignoring its owner, which then stood on its back legs and circled us, growling and baring teeth. We have had german shepards fly at us, when just walking down the street. (the shepard owner, however, is responsible, just sometimes the dog gets out, he goes right out after it). 
So I guess I get nervous about any large, loose dog. Probably especially pits though, bc around here, its rare to see them responsibly bred and well trained.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

boobaloo said:


> WHAT?! They present no more danger that any other loose/running dog. They have no more issues with dog aggression than other breeds. Your comments are just what the original poster is talking about. You seem misinformed........Maybe because they are banned there and you don't have any experience with them other than what you see in the media. As for loose dogs not really caring about other people.......only react to other dogs???? Wow. I don't even know what to say to that.


huh?...I own a APBT. ..I belong to a APBT training club....and yes they do tend to have a higher propensity for DA 

Elana. ..Your comments on the look of APBT owners doesn't offend me..its unfortunate that the world works that way but it does. ..A man walking a small poodle dog must be gay(and what a shame to be gay::eyeroll :. ...A black man with a pit bull must be a thug. ..A girl with tattoos and a bully breed must be trailer trash....I am just happy that the trend seems to be changing with every new generation 
It's a shame you have only met one APBT with Sch titles. ....Come on down to VA and I will introduce you to a whole club of dogs with SCH, OB, tracking, show, and pulling titles


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

pugmom said:


> huh?...I own a APBT. ..I belong to a APBT training club....and yes they do tend to have a higher propensity for DA
> 
> Elana. ..Your comments on the look of APBT owners doesn't offend me..its unfortunate that the world works that way but it does. ..A man walking a small poodle dog must be gay(and what a shame to be gay::eyeroll :. ...A black man with a pit bull must be a thug. ..A girl with tattoos and a bully breed must be trailer trash....I am just happy that the trend seems to be changing with every new generation
> It's a shame you have only met one APBT with Sch titles. ....Come on down to VA and I will introduce you to a whole club of dogs with SCH, OB, tracking, show, and pulling titles



My husband is very much the opposite of gay, and he proudly carries our 3 lb yorkie in a teeny pink travel bag.  lol. He also likes to buy them little dresses. Doing what we can to abolish stereotypes, haha.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> If the dog is on leash, I look at who is on the other end of that leash. Usually tells me a LOT about what I am seeing in the dog.... and yes, that is profiling but that is part of the reason the breed has the stigma it has. If the dog is an intact Male dog, with a logging chain for a collar, pulling for all its worth... the other end of the leash usually isn't a lot different....
> 
> It isn't the dog or the breed but the somewhat less than stellar culture of people that tend to have them to give themselves a "look" like an accessory to their dress. It is a judgement of the company you keep. Sadly, the dogs have no choice.


This, sadly, has been my experience. They are restricted here, so someone looking for a "good family dog" or one they can compete in sports with etc, is going to go for a different breed. The restriction has only added to the bad rep and made them even more attractive to that less than stellar culture. 
A lot of them are also bred on a large Native American Reserve near my city. Provincial law does not apply there, only Federal. Unfortunately there are people of any race, that are opportunists, love loopholes. They are bred simply to make $$$, and poorly bred/treated out there, sold to thugs in the city.

I am concerned for any loose dog- but also afraid of ones over a certain size- no matter what the breed or mix.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Trillian said:


> What comes to mind when you see a person walking a pitbull, or even a pitbull in a yard?
> Do you automatically think they are a criminal? That the dog will attack you? That they own a pitbull to be macho?
> Or do you see a pitbull as any other breed?
> I'm wondering what comes to people's minds when they see a pitbull.


It fully depends on the owner's and dog's conduct. If the owner looks like most(*I* see, mind you, don't bite please) APBT owners(ie. gangsters) who have little control over their dog. Then, I will get away as quickly as possible. But, if it is a decent looking person who doesn't have a spike collar or chains hanging off his dog, then I would watch them even more closely. But not for the same reason, just curiously. It would depend on the situation but given time and if the dog is _very_ well behaved I might approach to ask the owner about their dog and- eventually, ask to pet it(it would depend how the dog responded to my approach). Same thing goes for if a pit bull is in a yard(whether it is loose or not) I would have to judge the conduct of the animal and human. 
Its just common sense really, I do the same for many other different breeds of dogs. 



Trillian said:


> Do you automatically think they are a criminal? That the dog will attack you? That they own a pitbull to be macho?


Again, entirely depends on the owner's conduct. If he's like a gangster, yes, I automatically think they're a criminal and I know the dog will attack me. 



Trillian said:


> Or do you see a pitbull as any other breed?


Uhm, honestly, probably not. Don't get me wrong, I wish I could, but I just can't right now. I've never seen a well behaved pit bull.

BTW, Trillian, very cute picture. I love her(his?) coloration and sweet smile. I would definitely think about approaching you.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh lord....here we go

really?...the majority of APBT owners are drug users?


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

pugmom said:


> Oh lord....here we go
> 
> really?...the majority of APBT owners are drug users?


I don't think anyone is implying that owning one makes someone a drug user. I think it's just a fact that many people who have seen them around have _only _seen them in seedy areas with questionable owners. And I also think that sadly there _are _more pit bulls (or whatever the proper term is) residing in households with "questionable owners" than there are pit bulls residing in households that raise them responsibly and treat them well. Isn't that why there are so many in shelters and the breeding/temperament is not always dependable, b/c bad people who don't truly care about the dogs BYB them, thus creating lines of dogs built for aggression (on purpose or not), many of which end up in shelters?


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

pugmom said:


> Oh lord....here we go
> 
> really?...the majority of APBT owners are drug users?


No, I think I worded that wrong... I meant the ones that keep the pit chained up in the front yard. The police do a raid and what do you know- drugs. 

No doubt there *are* good APBT owners(I see them all the time on this forum), but never anywhere else.  I'm not trying to start a fight, I just responded honestly.

There you go, thank you, Maggie Girl, that is what I meant.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Not entirely pulling it out your butt. There are indeed to kinds of pit bull lovers, those that are true advocates and those that are extremists and are unintentionally hurting the breed by saying it is just like any other breed, or that they would never bite, etc. etc. Those people mean well but it really isn't helping. And unfortunately they seem to have the bigger voice, or that just maybe what I see.


Thats the same with Rottweilers. I have got into with a good number of people that swear up and down that ALL Rottweilers are just the best dogs in the world and no matter what you do they wont hurt anyone. That is soooooooo far from the truth! Its the same with Pit Bulls and a lot of other breeds. 


When I see someone with a Pit what I think depends on what the dog is doing and how the owners is acting. There use to be a guy that showed up after Porter's classes with one that would tense up when he saw Porter and his eyes would get hard. The owner was 16 at best, dressed all "Thug", and had the dog on a collar that was way to thick for his neck. Everytime we saw them he would hold his dog just far enough off that it couldn't get to Porter (though he didnt have a leash on the dog) but close enough to make Porter start acting up. When I saw them I thought "Look at that little asshole getting a dog just to look tough".

There is also the guy I ran into with a little female Pit on a leash looking at some toys. He had her close to him and was making she was running up people, but it was clear she wanted to be loved on. The guy just acted like another dog owner that was there to get some for his dog. When I saw them I though "Pretty dog, must pet!!!". Then I walked over and asked if I could pet her. I don't think he realized by "pet" I ment give tons of kisses and baby talk her


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

As I'm reading this I'm thinking more and more it seems that the area one lives in has a huge impact on their perception of the breed. Like I said before, I live outside of Albany, NY, right next to an upper middle class suburb, but in the country. So there we have City-> Suburbs -> Country. To be honest I have never witnessed an aggressive Pit Bull, all though they obviously exist.

I have read over and over and over again in Pit Bull books, online, everywhere that Pit Bulls are GREAT with people and it is rare for them to be people aggressive, but they DO tend to be, or can be, dog aggressive. I believe this can be true, as it seems to be widely noted in pro-Pit Bull groups and literature, but oddly I have never personally seen an aggressive Pit! 

What I gather from this is that location, breeding, and treatment of the dog have a huge impact on its temperament. It is not unusual for me to see dog walkers walking a Pit Bull with a miniature poodle and four other various breeds when driving through the mentioned suburb. Pits are very popular here. 

That being said, just because I haven't had a bad experience with them, I do NOT feel like they are all angels and everyone should have them or trust all of them. Same goes for all breeds.

As others mentioned the Pit is often the dog of choice for people who partake in illegal activities like dog fighting, and I am willing to wager that a lot of these people are also into drugs and other violence. Not every "bad" Pit owner is into fighting the dog though. 

My bottom line is, when you buy or adopt a dog of ANY breed, you assume responsibility to adapt to its temperament and genetic traits. You have the responsibility to do the best you can do with socializing the dog, training the dog, working on behavioral problems... but at the end of the day some dogs just can't be near other dogs or near strangers, Pit Bull or not. It is the OWNER'S responsibility to accept this and take precautions if they have an aggressive dog. HATING a dog (or a breed of dog) is ridiculous. If you must hate anyone, hate the irresponsible owners that either encourage aggression, or don't do enough to prevent a dog being in the position to act aggressively towards another dog or human.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I love bully breeds (obviously lol)

I think they are great family dogs, I have 3 children, I also compete and train in a lot of dogs sports from SchH to rally O with them.

I only wish people could see these dogs when they have been bred and trained properly, they are amazing family dogs, awesome working companions, IMO it doesn't get much better then a good bully.

If you are one of these people that gets afraid when you see a pit bull or bully breed I invite you to come and visit my dogs.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

ember said:


> No, I think I worded that wrong... I meant the ones that keep the pit chained up in the front yard. The police do a raid and what do you know- drugs.
> 
> No doubt there *are* good APBT owners(I see them all the time on this forum), but never anywhere else.  I'm not trying to start a fight, I just responded honestly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

katG said:


> As I'm reading this I'm thinking more and more it seems that the area one lives in has a huge impact on their perception of the breed. Like I said before, I live outside of Albany, NY, right next to an upper middle class suburb, but in the country.


I also live outside of the same place.....


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

pugmom said:


> I also agree that it might be all in where you live...I live in an area that its not uncommon for me to see families out walking bully breeds every day...nice well behaved bully breeds
> Its very uncommon for me to see at large bully breeds or out of control dogs being walked....I hardly even see any dogs with spiked collars or being walked on chains
> 
> I am under no illusion that there are not a ton of bad owners out there who use dogs for the wrong reasons or are involved in illegal activities …this breed has definitely been latched onto by pop culture as a “tuff guys” breed…but if this is all that you ever see then you are looking in the wrong places or only seeing what you want to see


This is what I'm sayin'. The only thing is some people MIGHT (maybe..) live in areas where it is ALL (or most) of what they see (bad "macho" bully breed owners). I never see dogs with spiked collars either... and hardly anyone leaves there dogs outside 24/7 on chains where I live (that is probably more common down south I'm guessing, too cold in winters here). There are definitely bad and irresponsible animal owners around here, and there are EVERYWHERE. I'm sure there is even dog fighting in Albany, or people who want to look tough with their Bully Breeds. Fact is, I'm rarely exposed to this. So I'm guessing in certain areas, fact is... some people aren't exposed to responsible Pit Bull owners. 

We all need to keep an open mind about what people know, what experiences they've had, what the media portrays things as, and what OUR personal experiences have been. People who sit there and say "Pit Bulls are mean!" may just not know anything other than that. People who go on nationwide campaigns to BAN or restrict Pit Bulls ought to be more knowledgable about the topic and THOSE people I can see being really mad at. 

Even though my area doesn't have an overwhelming amount of Pit Bull haters or people who are afraid like some areas seem to have, I still like to take my dog places with me and let people meet him and pet him and watch him play with their smaller dogs while laying down like a good boy! It never hurts to be a breed ambassador and to educate people, even if just through a good experience


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

_What comes to mind when you see a person walking a pitbull, or even a pitbull in a yard?_
I've always been attracted to pit bulls and bully breeds, so on the street they will get my attention right away. However, I'm no more leery of them than I am of any other dog. In their yards, I again will notice them, but given that the yard appears secure, I have no worries. My neighborhood is notorious for large loose dogs, a few of which may charge or at least run up to people. 

_Do you automatically think they are a criminal? That the dog will attack you? That they own a pitbull to be macho?_
I like to think that they own a pit bull because they are compatible with their lives, and the owners are in love with their charm, personality and looks. However, if they open their mouths, it may be a different story. Some individuals, unfortunately, own them for the purpose of status symbols or intimidation, though I've yet to meet a bully that struck fear into my heart. Even the most under socialized, untrained pits I've met have simply been obnoxious at best. That is not to say there aren't aggressive examples of the breed out there, but it has not been my experience.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> I also live outside of the same place.....


Where abouts? I'm referring to Bethlehem as the suburban place, and I live in Feura Bush.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just 2 miles north of Cairo. My Questa dog came from Ravena/Feura Bush (Blodgett Hill Road). 
I drive up 32 sometimes to go to work (in Albany).


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> Just 2 miles north of Cairo. My Questa dog came from Ravena/Feura Bush (Blodgett Hill Road).
> I drive up 32 sometimes to go to work (in Albany).


Small world! I live on 32! I have a friend who lives on Blodgett Hill Road. My future mother in law lives in Westerlo and I visit Greenville quite a bit for the Westerner and that hot dog place! Tough commute in the winter to Albany from that area I bet!


----------



## joe_g (Jun 29, 2011)

katG said:


> We all need to keep an open mind about what people know, what experiences they've had, what the media portrays things as, and what OUR personal experiences have been. People who sit there and say "Pit Bulls are mean!" may just not know anything other than that. People who go on nationwide campaigns to BAN or restrict Pit Bulls ought to be more knowledgable about the topic and THOSE people I can see being really mad at.


This is pretty much the point most people miss. It's not easy to look at the world with unbiased eyes when you've been raised in a certain setting your entire life. Hell, even one bad experience makes it difficult to not judge. My sheltie was attacked by a pit bull terrier not too long ago. He's lucky to be alive with no permanent injury. The pit owner claimed it is the sweetest dog in the world that gets along well with everyone. Sounds familiar yes? Based on my experiences I am nervous to let my dog play with any dog with pit in them. Am I being judgmental and ignorant? No I am just being defensive based on my previous experiences. I'd just rather not take the risk again. 

There are plenty of good owners out there, the problem is the bad ones seem to outweigh them.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

If it's loose, fear, mainly for my own dog's safety since she is with me literally 24/7. For myself, not so, since _I_ consider pits to be even gentler with humans then retrievers, despite the horrible reputation they have.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Maggie Girl said:


> If it's loose, fear. The same thing that comes to mind anytime I see any loose dog that I know I could not physically "take" on my own. If it's contained or leashed, I don't really care b/c it's not an issue to me then.


This^^^. And especially fearful if I have my dogs with me (leashed). If I saw another loose large dog, like a Saint Bernard (when I'm walking my dogs), it wouldn't scare me as much, but would still scare me. Small dogs wouldn't scare me as much because I can usually chase them off, so my leashed dogs don't eat them.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

joe_g said:


> This is pretty much the point most people miss. It's not easy to look at the world with unbiased eyes when you've been raised in a certain setting your entire life. Hell, even one bad experience makes it difficult to not judge. My sheltie was attacked by a pit bull terrier not too long ago. He's lucky to be alive with no permanent injury. The pit owner claimed it is the sweetest dog in the world that gets along well with everyone. Sounds familiar yes? Based on my experiences I am nervous to let my dog play with any dog with pit in them. Am I being judgmental and ignorant? No I am just being defensive based on my previous experiences. I'd just rather not take the risk again.
> 
> There are plenty of good owners out there, the problem is the bad ones seem to outweigh them.


I think sometimes people have a hard time seeing things in their dogs, they just want them to be perfect so badly (its the same as with children... sometimes you're like OMG that kid is such a BRAT! and the parents are like Oh what and angel!). Love is blind! The other day I was at PetSmart and my dog was wagging and interested in another dog, I ask the lady "is he friendly?" she says "oh yes! we just got back from the dog park!" so we let the dogs meet.... her dog (no idea on the breed) bared his teeth, growled, and lunged at my dog AS MY DOG was play bowing. She was like "what is wrong with you you're never like that!" to her dog. So we just kind of walked away, and everytime we'd get anywhere near them in the store the dog was lunging and growling and showing teeth. Now maybe this is the only time her dog has done this, or maybe she thinks the dog can do no wrong. Who knows.

The point is people need to wake up and see their dog for what it is!! If your dog is dog aggressive, that does not make it a horrible or bad dog, but it DOES give you a higher responsibility as an owner! If it is bad (like my family's boxer) go for the throat unprovoked aggression... don't take your dog to public places where there will be other dogs. Don't try to convince yourself your dog is something it is not!!! The dog can still be a great pet and wonderful animal! 

I think this is a less common reason for dog bites or attacks, but I'm sure it is a reason-- Well meaning people just thinking their dog is an angel in every situation, when it in fact may not be.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

pugmom said:


> ember said:
> 
> 
> > Yes then maybe you did word it wrong......I can only go by what you posted and that was that the Majority of Pit bull owners are using drugs...its a pretty big blanket statement.. 1. that the majority of owners are drug users ….2. if a dog is on a chain spot then the owners are drug users
> ...


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

RCloud said:


> If it's loose, fear, mainly for my own dog's safety since she is with me literally 24/7. For myself, not so, since _I_ consider pits to be even gentler with humans then retrievers, despite the horrible reputation they have.


Yeah I would be way more worried if my dog was with me than if I was alone... a loose dog is probably more likely to approach another dog than a human.

I should get my fiance on here to tell some stories. He worked delivering Propane for a few years. He has some pretty good loose dog horror stories. I can't remember what breeds they were. I'm pretty sure one dog he had attack him was a basset hound (he had a NASTY bruise on his leg and a cut, luckily for them he isn't a sue-happy type of a guy), the other a GSD that he had to fight off with force. A lot of these dogs would come running around the house out of nowhere!! My dad also has some stories from his meter reading days. My question is... if you know you're going to have a delivery, why would you leave your dog loose! My fiance also went to deliver at someone's house and they had their entire property fenced off and 2 cane corsos pacing back and forth inside the fence, and was like "I am NOT going in there!" I guess it turned out that those people had an issue with a neighbor being a peeping tom and sneaking around their house (the guy was arrested) so they got those dogs as trained guard dogs. Luckily he didn't try to go in (why they wouldn't notify the company before the delivery who knows).



ember said:


> I'm not advocating that pitbulls should be banned. If you do that, you mind as well ban all dog ownership. *Any* dog can be a weapon(except Yorkies  ).


So I was in puppy class with my Pit Bull, the Yorkie sitting next to us got loose from its owner, ran over and attacked my Pit Bull who immediately rolled over, my fiance pulled the Yorkie off of our dog, and the Yorkie bit his hand and drew blood. Nasty little weapon! lol! Anyways we ran into them after this incident at PetSmart while they were having a private lesson (due to the aggression issue with the other puppies and humans, he got kicked out of regular class), and actually helped them with the training session with my puppy. We had him lay down and play with the Yorkie, who was doing much better. I guess they figured out that the Yorkie had an infection from a spider bite which was really irritating him and causing some of the behavioral problems. He had a few incidents when the trainer would pet my puppy, but they are working on it. I wish I had the pictures of them playing together, it was cute.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

katG said:


> Yeah I would be way more worried if my dog was with me than if I was alone... a loose dog is probably more likely to approach another dog than a human.
> 
> I should get my fiance on here to tell some stories. He worked delivering Propane for a few years. He has some pretty good loose dog horror stories. I can't remember what breeds they were. I'm pretty sure one dog he had attack him was a basset hound (he had a NASTY bruise on his leg and a cut, luckily for them he isn't a sue-happy type of a guy), the other a GSD that he had to fight off with force. A lot of these dogs would come running around the house out of nowhere!! My dad also has some stories from his meter reading days. My question is... if you know you're going to have a delivery, why would you leave your dog loose! My fiance also went to deliver at someone's house and they had their entire property fenced off and 2 cane corsos pacing back and forth inside the fence, and was like "I am NOT going in there!" I guess it turned out that those people had an issue with a neighbor being a peeping tom and sneaking around their house (the guy was arrested) so they got those dogs as trained guard dogs. Luckily he didn't try to go in (why they wouldn't notify the company before the delivery who knows).


In the past, Charlotte (who is a pit mix) has been attacked by a Lab, a Sheltie mix of some sort, a pomeranian, and an Aussie. In all of these situations, Charlotte was NEVER the original aggressor. I'm lucky I was able to gain control of her before she did any serious damage, but the point is Pits aren't the only dogs that are capable of random attacks on other dogs. Should I despise all Labs, Sheltie/whatevers, Poms, and Aussies because of this? Of course not. And should a pitbull ever attack her, I wouldn't hate all pits either.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

katG said:


> So I was in puppy class with my Pit Bull, the Yorkie sitting next to us got loose from its owner, ran over and attacked my Pit Bull who immediately rolled over, my fiance pulled the Yorkie off of our dog, and the Yorkie bit his hand and drew blood. Nasty little weapon! lol! Anyways we ran into them after this incident at PetSmart while they were having a private lesson (due to the aggression issue with the other puppies and humans, he got kicked out of regular class), and actually helped them with the training session with my puppy. We had him lay down and play with the Yorkie, who was doing much better. I guess they figured out that the Yorkie had an infection from a spider bite which was really irritating him and causing some of the behavioral problems. He had a few incidents when the trainer would pet my puppy, but they are working on it. I wish I had the pictures of them playing together, it was cute.


lol! I'm glad everything turned out okay.  I've heard of little toy breeds(forgot which) rushing past their owner(normally elderly) and causing them to fall, breaking their wrist. Hm, maybe we _should_ ban them...


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

ember said:


> ember said:
> 
> 
> > How about this, guys, if I ever see a non-gangster person with a nice APBT I will go up and ask to pet their dog.  Yes?
> ...


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweet! I like your thinking and it sounds exciting to go about in disguise! *sigh* I read too many G. A. Henty books as a child..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

my thing as a pit owner?

I dont care if you dont want a pit or dont particularly care for the breed. I don't particular care for poodles nor do i want one. i would be a hypocrite to condemn others for a mindset i myself hold.

BUT...dont be a part of the problem. as in..if you're a big hulkin thug with a pit bull named Kills Babies...im going to say something.

if you fight dogs..im going to say something.

and on the same note...if you say things that are demonstrably bs about pit bulls like "their jaws lock" or "they're part hyena" or any other type of mythological urban legend style nonsense...i am also going to say something. i dont mind if you want to dispute it either. but be prepared for me to counter anything i have reason and evidence that shows what you're saying is wrong. Because spreading misinformation...be ye media or random person just talkin...makes you just as much a part of the problem as fighting dogs or not being conscientious of the breed's issues makes owners a part of the problem.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

ember said:


> Sweet! I like your thinking and it sounds exciting to go about in disguise! *sigh* I read too many G. A. Henty books as a child..


I guess what I'm getting at is not everyone is who they seem to be, and pitbulls are no more HUMAN aggressive then any other dog in this world, and even more docile with humans then a lot of other breeds.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

boobaloo said:


> I got my head bitten off for saying that.
> 
> By another poster...


Was that here on this forum? I think those of us here do not believe any of the negative stereotypes, we are just discussing why the stereotypes persist.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

boobaloo said:


> I got my head bitten off for saying that.
> 
> By another poster....not a pitt  I agree with what you posted 100%


Well, no, you said that they aren't any more prone to DOG aggression than other breeds (unless you're referring to some other thread). Which isn't true. To deny a terrier's propensity toward dog aggression would be "not being conscientious of the breed's issues" (making an owner part of the problem, as zim said) and is really doing the breed a disservice.

Just because people look tough or even if they actualy did get their dog to intimidate people, that doesn't mean the dog is mean or not well-taken-care-of. My favorite Rott I know (besides mine ) belongs to tough biker types. I'm pretty sure they got a Rott to go along with the tough biker image, and to keep people from messing with their Harleys. But he's just the sweetest dog (pretty sure he'd take of business if someone threatened his owners, though!) and they take excellent care of him.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

ember said:


> Uhm, honestly, probably not. Don't get me wrong, I wish I could, but I just can't right now. I've never seen a well behaved pit bull.
> 
> BTW, Trillian, very cute picture. I love her(his?) coloration and sweet smile. I would definitely think about approaching you.


Come meet Jetta  lol

Thank you very much! I haven't read this all yet but just wanted to thank you. Jetta is a girl AND a well behaved pit (as well behaved as a 9 month old puppy can be ) I find it helps alot that we've gotten in her 'Therapy dog in Training' Bandanna. More people want to learn more about her and therapy work. :3


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Trillian said:


> Come meet Jetta  lol
> 
> Thank you very much! I haven't read this all yet but just wanted to thank you. Jetta is a girl AND a well behaved pit (as well behaved as a 9 month old puppy can be ) I find it helps alot that we've gotten in her 'Therapy dog in Training' Bandanna. More people want to learn more about her and therapy work. :3


I also thought your dog is nice looking, I especially noticed her very kind eyes


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the brindle one...is DA as crap. If she was owned by some ignorant moron and not me...she'd probably be dangerous as crap. but as it is...she's fine with people, even people she SHOULDN'T fine with and while i have to use caution with her around other pooches, all the learning and cooperative training we've done has decreased the problem to where its almost not a problem and more like a simple mantra of being conscientious and careful about what dogs i bring her around. 

its what is done with them that matters.

compare that face with this one










she's staring at another dog on the other side of the fence.

again..tis all in how you deal with it.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

As far as all of this:

I personally live in an area where the majority of pit owners ARE the stereotypical pit owners. Thugs, Gangsters, Drug dealers etc. I also live in an area where pits are EXTREMELY popular AND unpopular dogs. I'm not going to say that ALL owners are like this because OBVIOUSLY (as you guys here for example) this isn't true. Hell, look at me. I wouldn't consider myself in the stereotype at ALL but I can't tell you how many times I've heard the whispered comments about how I must be 'trailer-trash' and there are always people who go out of the way to avoid Jetta.

Also, I've actually had worse experiences with small dogs then I have ever had with big dogs. I am NOT saying that all small dogs are bad or ANYTHING like that, I have met my fair share of amazing small dogs. But, in my area (The same one with the stereotyp. pit owners) there are stereotypical small dog owner (and a vast majority of small dog owners here seem to be stereotypical) I've been bitten by more small dogs then large. They really DO seem to be able to get away with anything around here (obviously NOT all of them) but then agian I feel most owners here shouldn't even have a pet rock...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I wonder what people would think about my cousin, honestly. He's young (late 20s) and HUGE. He went to college on a football scholarship just to give you an idea. I think he's around 280 now and 6' 4"... He also shaves his head mostly because he started balding so young. And his dog is a pit bull named George. I always wonder what images people would get just seeing him walking George around.

He's FAR from a gangster. He's well educated (went to Yale), brilliant, and a business owner who works very successfully in computers. He's also a father of two very young girls (4 and 1) and yeah... just plain NOT a thug in any way, shape, or form. The truly funny thing is he got George from the shelter as a pup labeled 'terrier mix'. My cousin is not terribly dog savvy so he had had a JRT before and thought George would be small (the shelter said he would be). And then he grew up into a dog that looks primarily Am Staff. I know I'm getting side tracked but just trying to say you really can't tell based on first appearance.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


>


OMG,Zim Blake gets this exact look!!! almost like a Trance. I had a horrible incident with him the other day which i'll save for another thread! damn lunatic JRT off leash!!

As far as this thread is concerned,i totally understand the fear non pit bull owners get when encountering loose pits,i get more worried about them (bullys in general) than any other breeds and the only difference is my dogs will do a damn good job of fighting back,most of your dogs wont.
I do not react well to off leash dogs (regardless of breed!) and most owners round here know that,i have a DA dog and i deal with his issues best i can,don't ruin all my hard bloody work!!!

Elana dont worry bout "owner scoping" i do it,your post made me chuckle though because i wonder what you'd do if you met me (without ever conversing with me here) and how you'd react to me and my pack.

Its true that the majority of bully breeds in general are owned by people reinforcing a stereotype,that cannot be denied,don't always judge a book by the cover though and its also positive that many of us are here as advocates for them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Oh lord....here we go
> 
> really?...the majority of APBT owners are drug users?


I also like when these threads come up and always "If the person looks like a gangster.." or something of that nature comes up, and I have to wonder who looks like a gangster and what about that makes them, well, a gangster. I know if I owned Pits I would become that walking stereotype when in reality I am a hair stylist and work in rescue. Hardly of ill refute.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I look pretty gangsta with my highlights and Victoria's Secret "PINK" sweats walkin' my Pit Bull through the 'hood.










Only true thugs carry poo poo bags on nature walks


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest;1035072 I have to wonder who looks like a gangster [/QUOTE said:


> To someone my age that would be any guy in very baggy jeans. How are girls these days supposed to check out a guy's hiney?
> 
> It's more than the dress, which is partly generational- it's the attitude, the body language, the foul language, how they congregate in groups and posture and strut. It's how they make rude, snide and challenging comments to passersby in an effort to impress each other. I have experienced these people using their dogs to intimidate- encouraging them to lunge at the end of their leash saying things like, "Go get 'em!"
> It sucks that the negative stereotypes persist because there are unfortunately, those out there who are living examples of them. Most people with my type of personal experience, because of their area, are not going to go on a dog forum and realize that their little part of the world is not how the entire world operates.
> ...


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Trillian said:


> Come meet Jetta  lol
> 
> Thank you very much! I haven't read this all yet but just wanted to thank you. Jetta is a girl AND a well behaved pit (as well behaved as a 9 month old puppy can be ) I find it helps alot that we've gotten in her 'Therapy dog in Training' Bandanna. More people want to learn more about her and therapy work. :3


I'd love to!  She's sooo beautiful! Oh, I have a APBT question... and since ya'll seem to know what ya'll are talking about, I thought I would ask here if you don't mind.  What are their personalities like? Everyone knows they're tough, but I wonder, are they lazy? Do they need walks every day or are they one of those dogs that if you had a lazy day they wouldn't mind? Just curious, as I have never heard anyone describe their overall characteristics(I know all dogs are individuals and different, but overall?), besides the dog being "perfect" or "would tear everyone up." 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I also like when these threads come up and always "If the person looks like a gangster.." or something of that nature comes up, and I have to wonder who looks like a gangster and what about that makes them, well, a gangster. I know if I owned Pits I would become that walking stereotype when in reality I am a hair stylist and work in rescue. Hardly of ill refute.


You'll know it when you see the name of their gang tattooed on their neck or they'll be wearing their gang's colors. You must be very careful around them, _anything_ can set them off. OH MY GOSH! JUST LOOK AT KATG, SHE'S TYPICAL!!!! :O 
 



katG said:


> I think I look pretty gangsta with my highlights and Victoria's Secret "PINK" sweats walkin' my Pit Bull through the 'hood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Scary..._ *grabs mace spray* 




Polywoggy said:


> It's more than the dress, which is partly generational- it's the attitude, the body language, the foul language, how they congregate in groups and posture and strut. It's how they make rude, snide and challenging comments to passersby in an effort to impress each other. I have experienced these people using their dogs to intimidate- encouraging them to lunge at the end of their leash saying things like, "Go get 'em!"
> It sucks that the negative stereotypes persist because there are unfortunately, those out there who are living examples of them. Most people with my type of personal experience, because of their area, are not going to go on a dog forum and realize that their little part of the world is not how the entire world operates.
> Sucks for the dogs most of all. Dogs owned by those sorts of people are likely not treated well behind closed doors either.


Polywoggy's got it spot on. I've only met one gangster that was sorta nice. So nice, it did scare me. I think his intentions were less than honorable.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

theyre "up" dogs. generally you see pits who are very sensitive, orient on their people intensely and are very very determined. they tend to go the extra mile in whatever you teach them. theyre like...over exaggerators. theyll work themselves to exhaustion if you arent careful. they can be pretty intense. 

theyre also very ridiculous. complete goofballs.

Ridiculous. this is on a hill. every squirm sent her a few feet down the incline.










and for REALLY ridiculous...

Pooch, you still got that pic of Blake's....uhhhh...pillow we'll call it? *lmao*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9mCi0Cn1d8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

(im on a phone so these are mobile links.) 

so you get goobery sillyness...or serious atheletes..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNicN-o1VyA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

or dogs that are both. they also like their downtime though...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUBkf26D1RM&feature=youtube_gdata_player .

does that help ember?


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Trillian said:


> Come meet Jetta  lol
> 
> Thank you very much! I haven't read this all yet but just wanted to thank you. Jetta is a girl AND a well behaved pit (as well behaved as a 9 month old puppy can be ) I find it helps alot that we've gotten in her 'Therapy dog in Training' Bandanna. More people want to learn more about her and therapy work. :3





ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I also like when these threads come up and always "If the person looks like a gangster.." or something of that nature comes up, and I have to wonder who looks like a gangster and what about that makes them, well, a gangster. I know if I owned Pits I would become that walking stereotype when in reality I am a hair stylist and work in rescue. Hardly of ill refute.





zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> theyre "up" dogs. generally you see pits who are very sensitive, orient on their people intensely and are very very determined. they tend to go the extra mile in whatever you teach them. theyre like...over exaggerators. theyll work themselves to exhaustion if you arent careful. they can be pretty intense.
> 
> theyre also very ridiculous. complete goofballs.
> 
> ...


Indeed, that does, zimandtakandgrrandmimi. So, if I'm getting this right, they're pretty serious, and highly driven? Love to please their master? 

got to cut it shot, kitchen needs cleaning.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a pit bull at our church that is the friendliest boy you could ever meet, friendlier then my ACD Izze, who isn't really social at ALL & she has been socialized out the butt lol.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

just call me Zim

and generally speaking yeah. lots of personality, lots of drive, very affectionate. can be stubborn little jerks on occasion *mourns the fate of Zim's poor broken toilet*

this sums up the essence of the ideal pit bull quite nicely imo.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

ember said:


> You'll know it when you see the name of their gang tattooed on their neck or they'll be wearing their gang's colors. You must be very careful around them, _anything_ can set them off. OH MY GOSH! JUST LOOK AT KATG, SHE'S TYPICAL!!!! :O


I wouldn't know what a gang tattoo looked like, and I doubt most of us on this board would either. I also have a neck tattoo. 



Polywoggy said:


> *
> It's more than the dress, which is partly generational- it's the attitude, the body language, the foul language, how they congregate in groups and posture and strut. *


Sounds like me.. Hmmm..



> Sucks for me because I don't get to meet great dogs like Darkmoon's Nubs. I have a l'il crush on him!


I've met Nubs. Neener neener neener.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> I wouldn't know what a gang tattoo looked like, and I doubt most of us on this board would either.


i would. ....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i would. ....


I watch a lot of Lock Up so maybe I would. I also have a gang symbol on my wrist.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

it's usually a lot of religious imagery done in black and white. heavy on the keloids. i have one in a place where you can't look. it's a virgin mary done with bic pen ink and a safety pin.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

oh snap...i forgot i had saved Blake's "pillow" pic. *dies laughing*


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't know what one looked like....

I've never met a TRUE gangster, one actually in a gang. Most of the people around here just pretend to be tough and macho, carrying guns around and thinking they're so super cool with their big dogs and big guns. 

I have a tattoo on my shoulder and a small one behind my ear.

As far as pibbles, they are amazingly intelligent, extremely motivated, but at the same time completely frustrating in on and off intervals.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Trillian said:


> I wouldn't know what one looked like....
> 
> I've never met a TRUE gangster, one actually in a gang. Most of the people around here just pretend to be tough and macho, carrying guns around and thinking they're so super cool with their big dogs and big guns.
> 
> ...


i used to date a banger. long time ago, i was quite the delinquent. now i help them get the whole "dog owning" thing right.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

And OMG Zim they broke your toilet???


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> just call me Zim
> this sums up the essence of the ideal pit bull quite nicely imo.


Great link.

I have the privilege of working with two pits now(One is a mix). I'm in love. Both gogogo dogs. They see to it that I laugh and have fun at work.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Trillian said:


> And OMG Zim they broke your toilet???


yes they did. crazies.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

And I thought creating mass genocide on a large gaggle of pool noodles was destructive....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i have 8 cats. the dogs like to play chase with them. sometimes these games get a little too wild. the cat jumped up on the shelf above the toilet to get a breather and the silly dog tried to follow, in the process the lid of the toilet got kicked loose and i ran into to find porcelain crumbles and water everywhere..with a very confused looking doggie staring at me from the rubble.

the cat apparently thought it was funny.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

The cats ALWAYS think it's funny....ever had one of your pups try to dive into the couch after a torturous kitty...then get stuck...prices less!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> oh snap...i forgot i had saved Blake's "pillow" pic. *dies laughing*
> View attachment 26973



OMG I totally forgot out that picture! Best picture ever! hahahahaha


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaha!!.... that "pillow" picture is hilarious! I guess a dog knows a cushy spot to rest when he sees one, LOL.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> oh snap...i forgot i had saved Blake's "pillow" pic. *dies laughing*
> View attachment 26973


hahahaha that is hilarious!


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Zim, so, they live up to the whole "terrier" name quiet nicely, huh?  Got your toilet!? How did they manage that? lol 

BTW, that story you gave me reminded me of this one: http://dogsinthenews.com/stories/070301a.php



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Sounds like me.. Hmmm...


You posture and strut?  Its all silly to be in a gang, it can get you killed and endangers your family. Mostly, they're all irresponsible. 



Trillian said:


> I've never met a TRUE gangster, one actually in a gang. Most of the people around here just pretend to be tough and macho, carrying guns around and thinking they're so super cool with their big dogs and big guns.
> 
> As far as pibbles, they are amazingly intelligent, extremely motivated, but at the same time completely frustrating in on and off intervals.


I've always known gangsters as; either you are, are you aren't. But I tend to see the world as good/bad, no grey areas. People imitate what they want to be. Its a form of flattery. (I rhyme!  ) 

Back to topic, that's nice.  So, they aren't really lazy at all? They like to constantly be doing something? Like a border collie energy?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

they can be lazy. the black dog with the funny lip that i posted..is a total couch potato. but yeah..very bull terrier.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

ember said:


> You posture and strut?  Its all silly to be in a gang, it can get you killed and endangers your family. Mostly, they're all irresponsible.
> 
> I've always known gangsters as; either you are, are you aren't. But I tend to see the world as good/bad, no grey areas. People imitate what they want to be. Its a form of flattery. (I rhyme!  )


I live in the burbs in Kalamazoo. We don't have gangs here. Over on the east side and hayes park, sure, but not the burbs. I just meant the gang thing always comes up on the Pit threads and it makes me laugh because I can't imagine the assumptions people have about me.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

another favorite video..just because

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Z-bABeYsc


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

We don't have "real" gang members here- just a bunch of angry young people with too much time on their hands. A lot of closed factories... not enough jobs. Lots of crackheads. They usually end up selling their dogs for a fix. We once heard a crackhead neighbour plotting with his buddy to steal Jack. He figured he could get about $40 for him. Poor Jack's ego. He's worth much more than that. Crackhead would have got bitten anyway. Jack is normally a safe dog to be around, but he will not tolerate mistreatment or teasing (as is his right).

Scrotum pillow-sack pictures. I've now seen it all


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I live in the burbs in Kalamazoo. We don't have gangs here. Over on the east side and hayes park, sure, but not the burbs. I just meant the gang thing always comes up on the Pit threads and it makes me laugh because I can't imagine the assumptions people have about me.


Yeah...you and your vicious doxie o' doom


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Trillian said:


> Yeah...you and your vicious doxie o' doom


Just wait until he mean mugs you one day. You will flee!


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Just wait until he mean mugs you one day. You will flee!


Only because I'll be laughing so hard I won't be able to breath.


On topic: Me and Jetta went out today...her wearing her training bandanna...we walk into the local book store and walk around abit. We pass by an older woman, Jetta stops to sniff her foot, she screams and trys to 'shoo' her away (quiet forcefully but no contact made) with her cane. I quickly step in the middle and have some very choice words with her, very polite but very angry words. Really woman, ask me to take her away, move away yourself, hold still like a tree untill she passes. But do NOT and I repeat do NOT wave your cane at my therapy dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I suspect that pit bulls get blamed for a lot of attacks on other dogs because nobody wants to admit that their dog was beat up by a pug.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> I suspect that pit bulls get blamed for a lot of attacks on other dogs because nobody wants to admit that their dog was beat up by a pug.


Haha! I knew a little Westie/Pom mix (ugliest dog EVER!) who beat up every dog in the neighborhood. He wasn't more than 10 pounds. I doubt any of the owners admitted who did it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RonE said:


> I suspect that pit bulls get blamed for a lot of attacks on other dogs because nobody wants to admit that their dog was beat up by a pug.


Or a Dachshund. Jonas don't play.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Or a Dachshund. Jonas don't play.


what kind of dogs are your other babies?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Trillian said:


> what kind of dogs are your other babies?


Other than Jonas, I have Jack McCoy who is a Norwegian Elkhound, Magpie a German Shepherd mutt, and Smalls at best guess a Beagle Lab mix. Clove our foster puppy (who seems to likely be staying) is an Alaskan Husky and beast mix.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I must say it's refreshing to see some bully breed owners in this forum who are honest and open about ALL aspects of the breed/s. I get so tired of seeing people making their breed of choice out to be some super sweet loveable teddy bear that couldn't possibly have any issues whatsoever..and that goes with my own breed of choice too. 
I also agree that a lot of what people's perception will be on things is going to be based on where they live, what they see most of, the personal experiences they've had. In my area, we are literally over run with pit bulls, staffies, boxers, gsd's. And yes, they are all from low income, drunk, drugged out young punks that shouldn't own a rock let alone a dog. That's just fact. Just as it's fact that every single one of them except a six month old pup I met, is severely dog aggressive. You can't walk ten feet down the street in my neighborhood without having one lunge at your dog, and I mean...lunge, frothing at the mouth, wanting desperately to get loose and fight. We've had a few incidents this month with some of them being left to run loose.
When I'm out walking with Luke, you can bet I've got my eyes open, ready for just about anything. And not just with the pits either...with ALL of the dogs around here. I've already had one scary incident that thank the good lord didn't end in disaster. A young girl got a little peeved at me the other night when I was walking home because I wouldn't let Luke meet her pit. Well I'm sorry, but this dog is my LIFE. I'm not about to put him at risk when I KNOW firsthand what the dogs around here are like, just so I can say I'm not biased. It's got nothing to do with that...if putting my dog's safety first means I'm a big meanie so be it. 
Now when I'm walking alone? I am the first one to get right down on the ground and play with these dogs. I'm the dog lady, the one wo always has treats. They all love me lol. They see me and must think..."TREATS!" Belly rubs! I have no fear of them for ME, but with other dogs? The only human aggressive dogs I've met here are the GSD's and smaller breeds. Again, idiot owners. I'd much rather face the loose pit bulls than those guys any day.
I wish the responsible bully owners would try to understand that when we avoid you while out walking our dogs, or we don't let our dog automatically play with yours...it doesn't mean we hate the breed...it just means we are trying to look out for our own beloved dogs first. It isn't to hurt anyone's feelings. I'm not willing to put the dog I live and breathe for at risk every time I run into a bully breed dog, in the hopes that one of them is going to be owned by a great owner and not dog aggressive. 
I think too, and have said before, I think those of us who are highly involved in the "dog world", in forums like these, sometimes forget that we aer not the majority of dog owners. I haven't met very many in this city in all of my travels, ...that looks at dog ownership the way I do, or is a member of forums, spends time researching breeds, etc. Except those that go to obedience classes, dog shows. So the majority of people most of us are going to meet aren't going to be as knowlegeable as those we talk to online everyday. Atleast that's been my personal experience. 
​


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

RonE said:


> I suspect that pit bulls get blamed for a lot of attacks on other dogs because nobody wants to admit that their dog was beat up by a pug.


I suspect a good portion of them don't even know the difference! xD


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> I must say it's refreshing to see some bully breed owners in this forum who are honest and open about ALL aspects of the breed/s. I get so tired of seeing people making their breed of choice out to be some super sweet loveable teddy bear that couldn't possibly have any issues whatsoever..and that goes with my own breed of choice too.
> I also agree that a lot of what people's perception will be on things is going to be based on where they live, what they see most of, the personal experiences they've had. In my area, we are literally over run with pit bulls, staffies, boxers, gsd's. And yes, they are all from low income, drunk, drugged out young punks that shouldn't own a rock let alone a dog. That's just fact. Just as it's fact that every single one of them except a six month old pup I met, is severely dog aggressive. You can't walk ten feet down the street in my neighborhood without having one lunge at your dog, and I mean...lunge, frothing at the mouth, wanting desperately to get loose and fight. We've had a few incidents this month with some of them being left to run loose.
> When I'm out walking with Luke, you can bet I've got my eyes open, ready for just about anything. And not just with the pits either...with ALL of the dogs around here. I've already had one scary incident that thank the good lord didn't end in disaster. A young girl got a little peeved at me the other night when I was walking home because I wouldn't let Luke meet her pit. Well I'm sorry, but this dog is my LIFE. I'm not about to put him at risk when I KNOW firsthand what the dogs around here are like, just so I can say I'm not biased. It's got nothing to do with that...if putting my dog's safety first means I'm a big meanie so be it.
> Now when I'm walking alone? I am the first one to get right down on the ground and play with these dogs. I'm the dog lady, the one wo always has treats. They all love me lol. They see me and must think..."TREATS!" Belly rubs! I have no fear of them for ME, but with other dogs? The only human aggressive dogs I've met here are the GSD's and smaller breeds. Again, idiot owners. I'd much rather face the loose pit bulls than those guys any day.
> ...


dear person, centered text is PAINFUL when viewed on mobile.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Or a Dachshund. Jonas don't play.


Hey any dog breed that's crazy enough to go down a hole where there possibly could be a Badger is nothing to fool with.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Hey any dog breed that's crazy enough to go down a hole where there possibly could be a Badger is nothing to fool with.


Thankfully he isn't allowed behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Dachshunds. The breed my Dad was fond of and grew up with on the farm. They kept them to rid of groundhogs. My Golden, 3 or 4 times the dog, messed with a groundhog once as a young adult. After that one incident she kept well clear of groundhogs.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

Trillian said:


> What comes to mind when you see a person walking a pitbull, or even a pitbull in a yard?
> Do you automatically think they are a criminal? That the dog will attack you? That they own a pitbull to be macho?
> Or do you see a pitbull as any other breed?
> I'm wondering what comes to people's minds when they see a pitbull.


*What comes to mind when I see someone walking a pit bull?*--depends on the person. If it's someoen who's got their dog on lead & they're out with each other getting some exercise I generally nodd or say hi & don't think anything of it however if the dog is training to get at us (myself & my dog) or the owners don't seem to have control... I put my dog & I's safety first

*What do I think when I see a pit bull in someone's yard?*
--Same as I do any other dog. I admire a good looking dog. I respect everyone's right of choice in breeds. I simply ask that others do the same toward me.

*Do you automatically think they are a criminal?* 

--- depends on what I see. I don't judge a book by its cover but I do have a good set of eyes & ears. Generally if it qacks like a duck it's a duck but just having a pit bull doesn't tell me anything. My husband is a big guy, he's got some tattoos & used to bench over 400 pounds. His dog of choice weighs a whopping 2 3/4 pounds. LOL Most people who see him peg him for undercover cop or DEA agent. He served 20 years military & is certainly not a criminal. I could walk my 95 pound doberman & people would say, "What a beautiful dog!" If my husband walked him it was a totally different reaction. 

*That the dog will attack you? *

I let the dog tell me what's on his mind. Any dog approaching me is going to be met with an assessment eye & I adjust as I need to. My reaction to a 5 pounder is going to be different than to a 90 pounder if both are being agressive but knowledge of the breed & their tendencies will be in the forefront of my mind. That the dog is a pit bull with no bad behavior gives me no hesitation or concern. It always slays me when I get asked to 'extract' a dangerous mankiller pit bull & I arrive & pat my leg & the dog runs to me & rolls over for a belly scratch or worse the poor dog is scared to death. I never judge a dog based on what others tell me. I let the dog tell me.

*That they own a pitbull to be macho?*

That's up to the person owning it to form that opinion in my mind. Generally the tip off that the owner gets off on the power of having 'pit bull' is generally when they start telling me how their pit bull has masacred small neighborhood dogs or how the dog has terrorized the neighbor. Or when they start saying, "I'll bet he can take your dog" Unfortunately those are the people that stand out in the mind & no, I don't believe that's the majority of owners of pit bulls.


I see the pit bull as I do any other breed. The pit bull is not the breed for me but that doesn't mean I can't admire them for their ability, strength & sweet nature. The bull breeds aren't my flavor. I'm a herding dog nut. But I've trained a lot of Pit Bulls over the years for other. For the most part they're like any other dog. The owners can turn the best dog into a superstar or fast track them to renegade. I generally find if the pit is in the renegade category I can't stand the owner.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

RCloud said:


> I suspect a good portion of them don't even know the difference! xD


I've been asked multiple times if my 18 pound boston terrier is a pit bull... yikes


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> it's usually a lot of religious imagery done in black and white. heavy on the keloids. i have one in a place where you can't look. it's a virgin mary done with bic pen ink and a safety pin.


I have religious imagery in black & grey...of course, I also have my sons portraits in black & grey LOL. I don't get many comments anymore on my large amount of body ink, I got more when I had less. Go figure.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> dear person, centered text is PAINFUL when viewed on mobile.


Well I'm sorry...I don't have a cell phone so I never knew that.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

To be fair, IMO, centered text is painful in general.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't worry about Xeph and Zim too much. They may bite a bit hard but they don't have rabies  lol...I think


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Xeph said:


> To be fair, IMO, centered text is painful in general.


It looks like a poem. . .which is nice for poems, LOL. But generally for regular posts on a forum the default text is best, no alterations (especially not colored text!).


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> Well I'm sorry...I don't have a cell phone so I never knew that.


well now you do lol. wasnt trying to be mean..id like to read your posts. i just...cant. the mobile browser completely garbles it when its centered.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Good lord...I never meant to create chaos over text and type. However in this forum atleast it does seem to be a huge deal by the looks of things, so don't worry, I won't cause any more agonizing pain lol. I obey the typing rules and structure from now on....LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Don't worry about Xeph and Zim too much. They may bite a bit hard but they don't have rabies  lol...I think


i absolutely do have babie...er....wait....


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> well now you do lol. wasnt trying to be mean..id like to read your posts. i just...cant. the mobile browser completely garbles it when its centered.


No I didn't think you were trying to be mean...I just never heard that or read that in all of my time in forums before, so it never crossed my mind, and like I said, I don't use a cell, wouldn't know how to go on a forum on one if you showed me most likely lol. It's really not a big deal, I'll post this way.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We appreciate it ^_^ (and I wasn't trying to be nasty either, just for the record )


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Trillian said:


> First of all, I fully understand that pit bull is often used as a blanket for many breeds of 'bullies' but mainly for the American Pit Bull Terrier. Here it is used a simple way to refer to these breeds.
> 
> 
> What comes to mind when you see a person walking a pitbull, or even a pitbull in a yard?
> ...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No one ever said you shouldn't "respect the bite". You should respect that any dog can damage you badly if he/she wants to, even a small dog. But there's nothing special about a pit bull's bite. It's the same as any other dog that size.

People who deal with pit bulls need to be extra careful. Not because of the dogs, but because if their dogs do anything (bite anybody, get in a dogfight, etc.) it will always be the pit bull's fault in the eyes of the public (no matter who was really at fault). It's not fair, but that's the public perception currently.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Like Willowy said you need to respect every dog's bite, I've gotten tagged by little dogs far worse then I would have ever expected from their little mouths. People often come up and ask me if Jetta can bite, I always try to reply with the truth (because lieing gets you no where) "Yes she can, she has teeth just like you. But WILL she bite...no" which usually satisfies people. 

The extremely SAD thing is that people who LOVE the breed, rescue and working with the breed are also 'buying into' the media hyp. Wether that's WHY they started working with the breed or not. I've recently incountered someone who has been working with bullies for the past 'x' amount of years and proudly claims all this 'lock jaw' and other things on his dogs. He's not exactly a bad person just...extremely misinformed and in the position to do damage with it. It's a LOT more 'creditable' (if you cans use that word extremely lightly) to hear it from an 'expert' then some joe blow off the street, so more people are going to believe him. 

And also like willowy said, the people who ARE responsible, informed dog owners have to be extremely careful. So if you ARE misinformed we can come off a bit rude/mean/aggressive. I still take Jetta to the dog park, but you better believe that I'm watching EVERYTHING that goes on and I go to the park where everyone knows everyone AND knows dog behaviour. If she finished a fight (because she would never start one) it would be COMPLETELY her fault in most people's eyes.

Many people also ask me why I love these breeds, and I'm often asked if I love them because they look 'scary'. I always wonderd how you could love a dog you thought to be scary, and how people could SEE pibbles as a scary...


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Trillian said:


> Like Willowy said you need to respect every dog's bite, I've gotten tagged by little dogs far worse then I would have ever expected from their little mouths. People often come up and ask me if Jetta can bite, I always try to reply with the truth (because lieing gets you no where) "Yes she can, she has teeth just like you. But WILL she bite...no" which usually satisfies people.
> 
> The extremely SAD thing is that people who LOVE the breed, rescue and working with the breed are also 'buying into' the media hyp. Wether that's WHY they started working with the breed or not. I've recently incountered someone who has been working with bullies for the past 'x' amount of years and proudly claims all this 'lock jaw' and other things on his dogs. He's not exactly a bad person just...extremely misinformed and in the position to do damage with it. It's a LOT more 'creditable' (if you cans use that word extremely lightly) to hear it from an 'expert' then some joe blow off the street, so more people are going to believe him.
> 
> ...


 Thanx Trillian I appreciated ur feedback.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

katG said:


> I've been asked multiple times if my 18 pound boston terrier is a pit bull... yikes


I used to get the same question about my 200lb brindle Mastiff :/


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> I used to get the same question about my 200lb brindle Mastiff :/


Haha! Well obviously a Boston and a Mastiff look exactly like a Pit Bull! I love how the people who are most afraid of Pits can't even identify one!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I used to get the same question about my 200lb brindle Mastiff :/


And I'd get it about my Pug, lol.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and on the flipside...there are people who INSIST Bolo is NOT a pit bull. she does get recognized but every once in a while...i get some random bizarre assertion of what she "really is"...including but not limited to...boston x lab , chihuahua x bulldog, hyena, catahoula...

weeeirdos....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

A woman at the vet, with two Pits, said Clove was a beautiful Pit so you know.. People.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Jen-n-luke>> lol how opposite is that, I have no PC where I am, all I use is my HTC windows phone, I am due for an update which I plan to get an iPhone... I hope! 

Don't feel bad, I tried to be individual for a while & put my posts in my fave color... Pink, of course i got bitten lol lol.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> I must say it's refreshing to see some bully breed owners in this forum who are honest and open about ALL aspects of the breed/s. I get so tired of seeing people making their breed of choice out to be some super sweet loveable teddy bear that couldn't possibly have any issues whatsoever..and that goes with my own breed of choice too.
> I also agree that a lot of what people's perception will be on things is going to be based on where they live, what they see most of, the personal experiences they've had. In my area, we are literally over run with pit bulls, staffies, boxers, gsd's. And yes, they are all from low income, drunk, drugged out young punks that shouldn't own a rock let alone a dog. That's just fact. Just as it's fact that every single one of them except a six month old pup I met, is severely dog aggressive. You can't walk ten feet down the street in my neighborhood without having one lunge at your dog, and I mean...lunge, frothing at the mouth, wanting desperately to get loose and fight. We've had a few incidents this month with some of them being left to run loose.
> When I'm out walking with Luke, you can bet I've got my eyes open, ready for just about anything. And not just with the pits either...with ALL of the dogs around here. I've already had one scary incident that thank the good lord didn't end in disaster. A young girl got a little peeved at me the other night when I was walking home because I wouldn't let Luke meet her pit. Well I'm sorry, but this dog is my LIFE. I'm not about to put him at risk when I KNOW firsthand what the dogs around here are like, just so I can say I'm not biased. It's got nothing to do with that...if putting my dog's safety first means I'm a big meanie so be it.
> Now when I'm walking alone? I am the first one to get right down on the ground and play with these dogs. I'm the dog lady, the one wo always has treats. They all love me lol. They see me and must think..."TREATS!" Belly rubs! I have no fear of them for ME, but with other dogs? The only human aggressive dogs I've met here are the GSD's and smaller breeds. Again, idiot owners. I'd much rather face the loose pit bulls than those guys any day.
> ...


I could have written your post! I have the same experience here. Most PB owners here are wanna be thugs, and irresponsible owners. Often the dogs are chained, kept out back, or have climbed the back yard fence and are loose and dog aggressive. 
In general I like PB's. I have a renter with one, that is so adorable. Very sweet and they are great owners. I have another renter with a half PB, that is very sweet, and an ex renter that just moved, who had a half PB that was very friendly as well. But they are all good owners. The culture here, is such that many animals are neglected/abused. About 1/2 of the dogs at AC are PB/PB mix/Bully breeds. Most of these were not treated well, and not good with other dogs.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Don't feel bad, I tried to be individual for a while & put my posts in my fave color... Pink, of course i got bitten lol lol.


It is likely that I would have been the one to suggest black type in the default font. I use an iPad, an Android phone and (rarely) a desktop computer to read dog forums. I get testy when it requires too much effort.

Individuality is established by what you say, not the color of the type you use to say it. 

I think you're doing okay.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> Jen-n-luke>> lol how opposite is that, I have no PC where I am, all I use is my HTC windows phone, I am due for an update which I plan to get an iPhone... I hope!
> 
> Don't feel bad, I tried to be individual for a while & put my posts in my fave color... Pink, of course i got bitten lol lol.


LOL Pink huh? Well you won't catch me going THAT far  Just kidding. I like pink. Honest I do


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> and on the flipside...there are people who INSIST Bolo is NOT a pit bull. she does get recognized but every once in a while...i get some random bizarre assertion of what she "really is"...including but not limited to...boston x lab , chihuahua x bulldog, hyena, catahoula...
> 
> weeeirdos....


Hyena??? They're not even canines! hahaha. Chihuahua x Bulldog... I'd like to see that. 

My Pit gets mistaken for a Boston because of his coloring. I also love the people that once you tell him he is a Pit act SHOCKED because he is nice! "Aren't they vicious!" and then they start acting like an expert "Oh well it IS all in how you raise them!"


----------

